# Hi Power Upgrades



## tex45acp

Let me be the first to talk about my gunsmithing experiences with my BHP.

About 3 months ago I picked up a gently used Browning High Power. Now I am not a 9mm guy but I really like this gun. I decided to make some changes to make it mine. First I replaced the original hammer, hammer spring, sear, thumb safety and trigger with parts from Cylinder & Slide. Then I replaced the rubber wrap around grips with a nice set of checkered cocobolo's, also from Cylinder & Slide. One thing I disliked about the gun is the smooth front & rear grip straps. I decided to stipple or I should say texture both. Lastly I decided to replace the adjustable Millett rear sight sith a fixed one. McCormick no longer makes their "Drop-In" rear sight that fits the slides radius. They are now mae by Nowlin and I picked one up and installed it. Lastly I will eventuallyly have the sights replaced by Novak Night Sights and have the gun either hard chromed by Tripp or have the NP3 finish I saw on another BHP I really liked. Here is where I am at as of this post.

tex


----------



## iburnpowdah

*'Tex' ture*

Hey Tex, great looking HP. How did you texture the front and back strap?
-ibp-


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I'm pretty courious about that too. I've never seen a ..stippling job look like that.


----------



## MLB

Not crazy about your plans to hard chrome it, but the rest sounds great. The stippling came out well too. Love to hear how you did it.


----------



## dave33

Nice job.


----------



## Bald1

Tex,

Great stuff! And I must say you're a kindred spirit. I too have modified my FN BHP and FM M90. I've used Cylinder & Slide parts, Novak sights (BHP oonly) Craig Spegel thin presentation grips, and Brownell stippling tools #080-717-000. The BHP has not only the front and back strap stippled but the lower and upper parts of the trigger guard and the top of the slide. The M90 just has the front and back straps done.

The FN BHP could use a refinishing. The FM M90 has been re-blued.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Me thinks I need to add some new stuff the the gun tool box :idea::smt170

THe link takes you to wood stippling tools. Those are what did the front straps?


----------



## Bald1

DevilsJohnson said:


> Me thinks I need to add some new stuff the the gun tool box :idea::smt170
> 
> THe link takes you to wood stippling tools. Those are what did the front straps?


Sorry that's the wrong link (which I've now removed from that post). What I used is their #080-717-000 set of 3 stippling punches which ARE for use on metal. The hardened tool steel set consists of a chisel, 60* and 80* punches. Unfortunately an online search of their web site doesn't show them anymore. I also looked through Catalog #59 and didn't find them either. I've had mine for years....notice that the instruction sheet says 1993.

You might try contacting them to see if they have any old stock no longer listed in the catalog.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've not used a stippling tool but have sen it done. That Clark Custom DVD is a great resource for stuff like that. The guy I shoot with most also is a tool maker and made his at work. I'll have to look into this a little more. Thanks for the heads up. I'm always looking for ways to do more to my 1911's :smt023


----------



## Bald1

DJ,

I also searched on Google for alternatives and didn't find any. I did find multiple references to folks making their own stippling tools. Bets are your friend can help out. The bevel angles in my set would be what I'd recommend. 

The instructions say to use a light 4 or 6oz ballpeen hammer and not a heavy number. Hold the punch lightly about .050" above the surface. "In most instances, we prefer to use all three ... punches on every job." Each gives a different texture and appearance. Don't cover the entire work area with the first or second punch. And that's what I did


----------



## Bald1

Just had a few things reblued/refinished which included my BHP slide. Here's a shot with it that show my stippling work which on this piece includes top and rear of slide, front and backstraps, lower and front sections of trigger guard:


----------

